# Brindisi Pipes



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all,new guy here.Found you folks from Dubinthedam utube vid's,and it looks like a good place to be.Now I am wondering if any of you puffers know any thing about Brindisi pipes,I see new ones on ebay for 20-25 dollars,are they a good deal or some cheap thing that smokes hot like fire.


----------

